# Black Ops 3 360/PS3 will have no campaign, or paint shop mode



## Sakitoshi (Sep 26, 2015)

Who doesn't own a PS4/Xbone are just excluding themselves from the good things of the games recently released and this news here is the major proof of that if even Activision don't want PS3/X360 peasants money.


----------



## Irastris (Sep 26, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Who doesn't own a PS4/Xbone are just excluding themselves from the good things of the games recently released and this news here is the major proof of that if even Activision don't want PS3/X360 peasants money.



This perfectly explains my thoughts as well.


----------



## T-hug (Sep 26, 2015)

If I could just get the campaign for CoDs for half the price I'd probably buy them every year. They've said time and time again that their audience mostly plays MP, with something like 5% of players ever even bothering to start and finish the SP mode, so it makes sense really.


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 26, 2015)

I'd say the bad thing is the fact they're even releasing it on those dinosaurs.


----------



## CathyRina (Sep 26, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> this news here is the major proof of that if even Activision don't want PS3/X360 peasants money.


This doesn't make sense. If they didn't want their money they wouldn't release it on last gen at all.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 26, 2015)

About time. Free up dev time for MP content and balancing.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 26, 2015)

I think it's a good move. I know it sucks for people who can't afford to get into next-gen yet, but it's about time developers stop being held back by limitations imposed by last gen hardware.


----------



## Catastrophic (Sep 26, 2015)

Why even call it Black Ops III when it has absolutely nothing to do with the first 2 games, then?

EDIT: It's only excluded from PS3 and 360 versions. My mistake. I hope they get a small discount on the game.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2015)

Why is it even coming out for the ps3/360? I mean the ps3 alone is almost 10 years old and we already have the next line of console, why can't we just let them die.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 26, 2015)

Catastrophic said:


> Why even call it Black Ops III when it has absolutely nothing to do with the first 2 games, then?
> 
> EDIT: It's only excluded from PS3 and 360 versions. My mistake. I hope they get a small discount on the game.



It will be 50 instead of 60 and come with a download code for black ops 1. It's almost like treyarch is saying 

 *weree sorryyyy -  South Park*


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2015)

Black Ops 2, no campaign edition.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 26, 2015)

No campaign?

Pretty sure sooner or later the online services for PS360 will go down.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2015)

T-hug said:


> If I could just get the campaign for CoDs for half the price I'd probably buy them every year. They've said time and time again that their audience mostly plays MP, with something like 5% of players ever even bothering to start and finish the SP mode, so it makes sense really.


This, basically. Very few people play the campaign of CoD games anymore, I don't think too many people will complain much. I also agree on the campaign part, if they'd sell the SP game for like $25 I'd probably buy that instead of pirating it like I did with the rest of the games after 4.


----------



## Fire_Slasher (Sep 26, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> Who doesn't own a PS4/Xbone are just excluding themselves from the good things of the games recently released and this news here is the major proof of that if even Activision don't want PS3/X360 peasants money.



Well some people just have other priorities like paying rent or their own house, a car, vacation with the family and so on. Just saying.


----------



## FaTaL_ErRoR (Sep 26, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> ​Some new info straight from Treyarch has just arrived, detailing some of the differences between the previous gen and current gen versions of the game.
> 
> The previous generation versions will not include a campaign or a weapon paint customize tool. The developers had this to say:
> 
> ...


Lol, what makes you think the 360/ps3 version isn't multidisc? 
They are pushing the limits on the nextgen hardware on both single player and multiplayer. Porting multiplayer (which is what everyone plays anyway) probably took long enough so to not delay release due to older console tech was a very wise move. Besides that the number of people that upgraded to new gen consoles wasn't as large as hoped for. So giving people an incentive to make the purchase of a now current gen console is a great thing for the entire console gaming community. The more time you can free up on development the better the end result will be for consumers.
The reason for backporting it is simple, money. There still are many gamers out there that are playing with last gen consoles. So to capitalize on that they backported it. Hell, I upgraded my kids to xbox 1 but have yet to upgrade myself. (I am going to in the coming weeks though) Honestly after this christmas season I don't look for too many games to be backported to prior gen consoles. I mean have you seen the price drop on current gen?


----------



## marksteele (Sep 26, 2015)

uhhhh how can it support MP but not the campaign? It's not like they use different gfx....


----------



## olshrimpeyes (Sep 26, 2015)

I honestly wonder if and when they'll just drop the campaign altogether and start calling it Call of Duty 20XX edition.


----------



## UltiNaruto (Sep 26, 2015)

Paying 60 € for a half game. If it's 60€ they can get to the hell.
Not that I wanna play campaign but I found it rather idiot that they don't try to do it with COD AW PS3 graphics. As long as it works fine it should be good.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 26, 2015)

XrosBlader821 said:


> This doesn't make sense. If they didn't want their money they wouldn't release it on last gen at all.


But they are charging full price for half a product. is like they are saying to the customers:
Activision: and here is CoD BO3 for Playstation 4 and Xbox One.
customer: it's available for Playstation 3 or Xbox 360 too??
Activision: yeah yeah, but doesn't have half the content.
customer: I don't care much about that. how much is??
Activision: don't worry the price is the same, so full price.
customer: FULL PRICE FOR HALF THE GAME?!!??!
Activision: you asked for it on Playstation 3 and Xbox 360 and here it is. if you don't like the price isn't my problem, we fulfilled our promise of releasing the game on last gen.

I bet the PS360 port was very lazy and every purchase of it is only profit. they ported the game for last gen just in case.


----------



## UltiNaruto (Sep 26, 2015)

Well that's what I said in less details earlier. I tested the beta of this game. The gameplay is worth it but half a game... seriously not going to buy it for 50 or 60 €


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 26, 2015)

Sakitoshi said:


> But they are charging full price for half a product. is like they are saying to the customers:
> 
> I bet the PS360 port was very lazy and every purchase of it is only profit. they ported the game for last gen just in case.


It's not full price, they knocked off $10 and are throwing in Black Ops 1 for shits and giggles. Besides, as mentioned, anyone who plays CoD doesn't really give a shit about the campaign, they're hardly getting "half the game" when 99% of the player base occupies multiplayer and zombies (which is probably more like 3/4ths of the game anyways). These days, not counting the Sledgehammer Games developed Advanced Warfare, the CoD games have single player tossed on "just because", I can't imagine anyone would really care at all if they dropped it completely with CoD Super Mega Advanced Shooty Guns.


----------



## ShonenJump (Sep 26, 2015)

Esport tools Lol


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 26, 2015)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> It's not full price, they knocked off $10 and are throwing in Black Ops 1 for shits and giggles. Besides, as mentioned, anyone who plays CoD doesn't really give a shit about the campaign, they're hardly getting "half the game" when 99% of the player base occupies multiplayer and zombies (which is probably more like 3/4ths of the game anyways). These days, not counting the Sledgehammer Games developed Advanced Warfare, the CoD games have single player tossed on "just because", I can't imagine anyone would really care at all if they dropped it completely with CoD Super Mega Advanced Shooty Guns.


I really wonder how many CoD players just play multi. of all the people I know and play CoD games everyone played them for the campaign, one even sells them once is done with them(a good part of the rest just pirate).
I ask because if they get the number off sold games vs online connections that isn't accurate. some people may wait a week before buying to buy a used copy to save some money and that used copy most probably was used only for the campaign and never went online before. with this new release without campaign the original buyer wont buy the game and the cheapsqueak will just skip it as well because the used copy he used to buy wont be there.
maybe that sound exaggerated but are things that happen a lot.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 27, 2015)

Fire_Slasher said:


> Well some people just have other priorities like paying rent or their own house, a car, vacation with the family and so on. Just saying.



Thats a horrible excuse. If you can afford new games as they come out? There's no reason you can't set aside some money to upgrade your hardware. If you have priorities, that's fine. Ive got em too. I know how it plays out.. But there's things you can do. Especially for hardware that turns 2 in a few weeks.


----------



## jonthedit (Sep 27, 2015)

So If i understand this correctly, the COD franchise will finally have campaigns with 4-player co-op? It is about time. More developers need to get on the co-op train; and although the "eww call of duty" mentality exists, I will probably play the campaign if I can play it with buddies.

I did actually enjoy Black Ops 1's campaign, though I have not really played any other call of duties since. I hope they can keep the quality of an interesting story while implementing 4 players.

A big letdown for me was Assassin's Creed Unity's 4-player co-op missions. At least its a start into investigating co-op for assassin's creed, Syndicate had the perfect opportunity to have two players play at once- one being main character #1, the other #2: for the entire duration of the story.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 27, 2015)

If it's castrated to that extent, they might as well not release it at all - there's no point in buying half a game for full price. Unless these versions are heavily discounted, players should stay away from them, even if they're only interested in MP, simply because doing otherwise would proliferate such practices.


----------



## NuikopeaDemon (Sep 27, 2015)

Sooooooooooooo......  THIS GAME IS AN ONLINE ONLY GAME?????


----------



## TheSockNaster (Sep 27, 2015)

Who plays campaign? We the people only like Black Ops for zombie, nuketown, and multiplayer.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 27, 2015)

It's silly to bother with a campaign at all tbh. Focus all time and effort onto multiplayer and zombies. Wonder if they'll ever figure that one out.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 27, 2015)

LOL @ NextGen snobs


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Sep 27, 2015)

Damn this sucks. They should have at least lowered the price, for 50 bucks that's a shit bundle.


----------



## TheSockNaster (Sep 27, 2015)

GamerzHell9137 said:


> Damn this sucks. They should have at least lowered the price, for 50 bucks that's a shit bundle.



I wish it was 50$ and BO2 not BO1. I already have BO1.


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 27, 2015)

If they would just sell the campaign for ~$20, I'd be much more forgiving for the kind of stupidity laden, douchebro-fest that the game has become attributed to.

This move makes even less sense than the campaign has made since CoD4.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm more wondering why they still bother with a campaign on current-gen, TBH. It's not like people buy the game for that reason (I saw numbers that showed less than half the sold copies actually finished the game on even the lowest difficulty setting). Which is reflected in this thread as well, by the way: rather than complaining or looking for alternative, similar games with campaign, they're acting entitled and want a price reduction. Isn't it just good news that these consoles still get a game to begin with?



marksteele said:


> uhhhh how can it support MP but not the campaign? It's not like they use different gfx....


Why not? Have barely played a black ops game, but I imagine the campaign is designed to get the most oomph out of current-gen consoles. Meaning Treyarch can choose to release a slideshow on older consoles, spend money on it they'll never make back...or just downright admit upfront they're not going to bother.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Sep 28, 2015)

No campaign, no game! Still we have Multi-Player.....but still no Campaign, might as well just stick with Previous games. Seriously, no Campaign then what's the point of the game? I'm the type of guy who likes a good Game story.....like Movies.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 29, 2015)

Smuff said:


> LOL @ NextGen snobs



I don't think anyone is advocating the unreleased nextgen Xbox or Playstation 5.

Some valid comments about people getting into the current gen that has been going for quite some time now though.


----------



## Smuff (Sep 29, 2015)

Hells Malice said:


> I don't think anyone is advocating the unreleased nextgen Xbox or Playstation 5.
> 
> Some valid comments about people getting into the current gen that has been going for quite some time now though.



No, some whining from the elitist snobs and bores who already have the current gen (have it your way) about the people who either don't want or can't have the latest kit getting thrown a bone.

Good on the developers I say. Look at the lifespan of the PS2 - that lasted long into the PS3 era. There's no reason the Xbox360 and the PS3 can't do the same during the XBONE/PS4 era.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 30, 2015)

Well, I happen to enjoy the campaign for most shooters -- unlike Splatoon's story mode.


----------



## quinterrya (Oct 2, 2015)

Interesting move on their part. In my opinion, ps3/xbox360 is a low end gaming machines and ps4/xboxone is high end. Basically the graphics are the only selling point. This will effect some people, but not me personally. I rarely play campaign and do gun painting. I rarely play COD, but then did enjoy BO1 and BO2.


----------

